# Modifier le nom du HomePod (Salon à HomePod)



## antho63 (28 Septembre 2019)

Hello tout le monde,

Comment se fait-il que le HomePod s'appelle Salon ? 
C'est quand même très curieux qu'on ne puisse pas le renommer avec son vrai nom "HomePod" et ensuite lui attribuer la pièce dans laquelle il se situe... Dans mon cas, il est bien dans le salon.

Si quelqu'un à une astuce ça serait sympa ^^


----------



## Anthony (28 Septembre 2019)

Par défaut, il prend le nom de la pièce dans laquelle il est, pour être facilement repérable dans le menu AirPlay. L'attribution de la pièce peut être modifiée dans l'application Maison. Et c'est aussi dans l'application Maison que l'on peut lui donner un nom personnalisé.


----------



## antho63 (29 Septembre 2019)

Quand je modifie le nom en HomePod il m'affiche toujours "salon".
En revanche, quand je tape HomePod1 le nom se modifie bien en HomePod1.
Ai-je loupé quelque chose ?


----------



## Anthony (30 Septembre 2019)

antho63 a dit:


> Ai-je loupé quelque chose ?



Non. Encore une fois, l'idée, c'est qu'il soit facile de le repérer dans une pièce. Donc le widget AirPlay identifie des pièces, et à l'intérieur des pièces, des appareils.


----------

